# [gescheitert] Adressbuch in KDE 4 macht mich wahnsinnig

## sprittwicht

Wollte gerade mein Adressbuch aus KDE 3 importieren, und dabei ist im Grunde alles schiefgegangen was eigentlich gar nicht schiefgehen kann.

In Kontact->Kontakte wurde mir ein leeres "Default Address Book" angezeigt. Ich hab dann "Adressbuch hinzufügen" gemacht und dort das alte Adressbuch ausgewählt. Jetzt hatte ich zwei Adressbücher, das "Default Address Book" und mein altes aus KDE 3. Naiv wie ich bin hab ich dann alle Adressen im alten markiert und ins Default verschoben, dann das alte wieder gelöscht. Nach meinem einigermaßen gesunden Menschenverstand sollte ich doch dann ein KDE-übergreifendes "Default Address Book" haben, das z.B. auch in KMail funktioniert? Alles andere scheint mir unintuitiv.

Aber anscheinend gibt es in KDE mehrere wortwörtliche "Default Address Book"s. Eins hatte ich jetzt unter Kontact->Kontakte, da wurden mir auch alle Kontakte angezeigt. In KMail fehlten sie allerdings. Als ich dort versuchte, ein Adressbuch auszuwählen, erschienen unter "Alle" die paar Adressen, an die ich mit KMail 4 bereits Mails verschickt hatte, aber nicht die aus meinem Kontact-"Default Address Book". Also wählte ich in KMail explizit das "Default Address Book" aus: leer. Zurück nach Kontact, "Default  Address Book": voll. Man verzeihe mir die Ausdrucksweise, aber wer hat sich diesen Brainfuck ausgedacht? Ich hätte ja gedacht, dass man mit KDE 4.4.5 langsam der Betaphase entwachsen ist, Pustekuchen.

Also gut, nochmal Kommando zurück und was anderes probieren. In Kontact das "Default Address Book" ausgewählt, alle Kontakte markiert und auf "löschen" geklickt, um die alten Kontakte anschließend direkt in das "Default Address Book" zu importieren. Er löscht, er löscht, die Liste schrumpft, die Liste ist leer und puff, das "Default Address Book" wurde gleich mitgelöscht. Es ist nicht jungfräulich leer, es ist tatsächlich WEG.

Einige Flüche später stelle ich fest, dass ich den Auslieferungszustand (leeres "Default Address Book") wohl nicht mehr rekonstruieren kann (obwohl es in der Ressourcenverwaltung angeblich noch existiert), also lege ich einfach ein komplett neues unter anderem Namen an. In Kontact wird mir jetzt genau EIN Adressbuch angezeigt. Importieren -> vCard importieren -> Adressbuchdatei aus KDE 3 auswählen... und Kontact fragt mich allen Ernstes, in welches Adressbuch ich die Daten importieren will. Zur Wahl stehen mein frisch angelegtes, leeres Adressbuch, und das verschollene "Default Address Book"! Ich wähle das "Default Address Book", aber es taucht trotzdem nicht wieder in der Liste der Adressbücher auf. Ich importiere ein zweites Mal, diesmal in mein neues Adressbuch.

Ergebnis:

"Mein" Adressbuch taucht samt der alten Adressen in Kontact auf. -> Gut.

Das "Default Address Book" ist in Kontact verschollen. -> Schlecht.

In der KDE-Ressourcenverwaltung fehlt mein Adressbuch. -> Schlecht.

Dafür existiert hier das "Default Address Book". -> Verwirrt.

In KMail taucht mein Adressbuch nicht namentlich auf. -> Schlecht.

Dafür kann ich hier das "Default Address Book" auswählen und es enthält meine Adressen. -> Eigentlich gut, aber dieses Adressbuch würde ich natürlich gerne in Kontact verwalten, doch das geht ja nicht. -> Furchtbar.

Wie kriege ich Kontact dazu, mir wieder das "Default Address Book" anzuzeigen?

Und wieso ist "Default Address Book" (Kontact) nicht gleich "Default Address Book" (KMail)?

Und wieviele Kopien meines Adressbuchs schwirren jetzt eigentlich WO auf meiner Platte rum?

PS: Mir rinnen daumendicke Schweißperlen über die Stirn bei dem Gedanken, dass ich mit KDE 4.6 meine ganzen Mails und was weiß ich für einen Quatsch auf das neue, noch tollere Akonadi portieren muss.Last edited by sprittwicht on Thu Feb 17, 2011 11:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yamakuzure

Unter Systemeinstellungen->Persönliche Informationen kann man einstellen, wie Kontakte verwaltet werden. Das "default"-Ding habe ich gleich gelöscht.

Ich habe hier für "Kontakte" genau einen Eintrag: "Akonadi-Contacts"|"akonadi"|"ja"

Klicke ich hier auf "Bearbeiten", so sehe ich drei Adressbücher:

"Adressbuch" -> Dies ist ein vCard-Directory, dass standardmäßig für neue Adresslisten verwendet wird.

"Adress-Cradle"-> Dies ist ein vCard-Directory, dass standardmäßig für neue Adressen verwendet wird, die ich noch nicht in das Adressbuch übernommen habe. (Man will ja nicht alles und jeden da drin haben)

"LDAP-Adressbuch" -> nutzt das Microsoft Exchange Adressbuch hier in der Firma via DavMail.

Wenn ich jetzt Kontact starte und auf "Kontakte" gehe, sehe ich genau diese drei Adressbücher.

Wenn ich jetzt in kmail eine neue Mail schreibe, und die Anfangsbuchstaben einer E-Mail-Adresse, eines Vor- oder Nachnamens eingebe, erscheinen Vorschläge zur Vervollständigung mit einem Hinweis, aus welchem Adressbuch die kommen.

--cut--

Dies alles wird in Akonadi eingerichtet. Hier habe ich neben dem ominösen "Local Folder" den "Personal Calendar", mein "LDAP_Adressbook", sowie zwei Mal "akonadi_vcarddir_resource_*". (Warum kann man letztere eigentlich nicht umbenennen?)

Verwendet werden bei mir:

```
sed-notebook /usr/src/linux # eix -I "(kmail|kontact|akonadi)" -c

[I] app-office/akonadi-server (1.5.0@09.02.2011): The server part of Akonadi

[I] kde-base/akonadi (4.4.10(4.4)@10.02.2011): An extensible cross-desktop storage service for PIM data and meta data

[I] kde-base/kmail (4.4.10(4.4)@10.02.2011): KMail is the email component of Kontact, the integrated personal information manager of KDE.

[I] kde-base/kontact (4.4.10(4.4)@10.02.2011): KDE personal information manager

4 Treffer.
```

-- fazit --

Das Gefrickel gerade mit Adressbüchern ging mir in KDE-4 immer auf die Nerven. Erst jetzt mit kdepim-4.4.10 und KDE-4.6.0 scheint das endlich, wie lange, lange versprochen, endlich komplett über Akonadi zu gehen. (*) Dafür funktioniert nach meinem Umzug auf einen neuen Laptop mit KDE-4.6.0 mein LDAP-Adressbuch nicht mehr. Aber das habe ich vielleicht auch nur nicht richtig eingerichtet...

(*) was leider noch nicht ganz stimmt. Welches Adressbuch für Kontakte/Listen Standard-mäßig genutzt werden soll, muss nach wie vor über besagte Systemeinstellung bestimmt werden.

Edith meckert: ja, das LDAP-Mist-Ding war falsch eingerichtet. Argh! Merke: "Ignoriere User und Realm, schreibe realm/user in die Bind-DN". (Warum das "Realm" heißt, wenn "Domäne" gemeint ist, ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel...)

----------

## Randy Andy

Ja Leute, dass kenn ich.

Die Mirgration die Yamakuzure beschreibt, hatte ich scon irgendwann bei kde-4.5x vollzogen, mit ähnlichen Anlaufschwierigkeiten.

Funktionierte dann über einige updates prima, bis zum kde-4.6er Update auf meinem x86_64 System.

Seidem kann auch ich nicht mehr auf meine Kontakte(Akonadi-Adressbuch) zugreifen, ganz gleich ob aus Kontact oder aus dem seperat gestarteteten Adressbuch heraus.

Das witzige ist, er zeigt irgendow in ener Info-Leiste die Anzahl der Kontakte an, aber keinen einzigen inhalt der Kontakte.

Akonadi's sonstige Fehler habe ich mitllerweile ausgemärzt, den letzten verbleibenden der sinngemäß sowas sag wie: " Die Ressource kann nicht angezeigt werden" muss ich euch erstmal schuldig bleiben, bis ich an einem vernünftigen OS sitze   :Wink: 

Übrigens, das Akonadi Adressbuch wird nun standardmäßig unter ~./local/share/contacts abgelegt (Pfad aus'm Kopf, hoffentlich stimmst).

Das Verzeichnis habe ich übrigens mal in mein home auf meinem x86-Netbook kopiert, dort dann unter Systemeinstellungen->Persönliche Informationen daruf verwiesen, und siehe da, dort tauchen sie dann wieder auf.

Nun hab ich sie mal in diverse Adressbuch-Formate exportiert, um sie später zu versuchen auf meinem x86_64 System zu importieren, vielleicht nachdem ich zuvor mal eine neues Adressbuch angelegt habe, mal sehen ob das klappt.

Werde Euch über das Ergebnis informieren, wenn ihr wollt....

Bis dann, Andy.

----------

## franzf

Ich hab hier vor kurzem auch eine Migration von kdepim-4.4.10 auf kdepim:4.6 gemacht. Trotz angeblicher Fixes für Kompatibilität mit kdepimlibs-4.6.0 hat es manchmal ohne ersichtlichem Grund gecrasht (war komplett weg, ohne dem üblichen KDebug-Dialog). Da sonst auch einiges anderes etwas komisch lief, entschied ich mich zum Upgrade.

Der Migrator: Katastrophe! Es scheint prinzipiell zu klappen, ABER (!) hat der Migrator die Mail-Konten angelegt, fängt er sofort zum Synchronisieren an. Ich hatte vorher 3 Konten mit Disconnected-IMAP am Laufen, insgesamt 3-4GB Daten. Mit unseren Maximal ~50Kb/s dauert das. Der nette Migrator sagte aber "Fertig" und bot den "Schließen"-Button an. Und nichts geschah, über Ewigkeiten (klar). Keine Meldung "Synchronisiere - bitte warten" o.Ä. kmail wartet scheinbar auch, bis der migrator-Prozess fertig ist. top sagt mir auch, dass beide laufen, aber NULL Rückmeldung! Was mach ich: denken (Fehler #1), und komm zum Schluss "Beta -> Fehler" -> kmail-migrator und kmail abschießen (Fehler #2).

Gut, nochmal kmail Starten, selbes Spielchen, migrator, blabla, -> Keine Rückmeldung. Gut, erstmal egal, müssen weg, Rechner aus. Am Abend selbes Spielchen, Migrator startet, sagt "OK, fertig", und NIX passiert... Bis auf plötzlich häufig aufpoppende Fehlermeldungen vom IMAP-Server...

Dann - genialer Einfall - "akonadi konfigurieren" im akonaditray wählen, und - Jippie - der doofe Migrator hat bei jedem Start tatsächlich neue akonadi-resourcen angelegt. Ich hatte jetzt statt 3 DImap-Resourcen 9   :Shocked:  die fleißig um die Wette syncten, was dann wohl der Server nicht mehr mit machte.

Engültige Brachialo-Lösung:

Die alten Configs aus :4.4-Zeiten sowie alles Neue aus :4.6 Verschieben und alles von 0 weg neu konfigurieren - ist deutlich schmerzfreier...

Wenn das bei Euch möglich ist, ist es sehr anzuraten.

kmail2 funktioniert jetzt eigentlich wirklich gut! Keine Crashes, kein Datenverlust, und die regelmäßigen Sync-Orgien über alle Ordner fällt auch weg, da akonadi-imap-resource sich vom Imap-Server über neue Nachrichten informieren lässt -> immer aktuell ohne ständigem (unnötigem) traffic  :Smile: 

Und wegen nicht angezeigtem Adressbuch:

Schaut mal nach, ob ihr in der Datei einen Eintrag ohne "Name" hattet (passierte leicht, wenn der Absender nur die EMail angegeben hatte aber keinen Namen, und man ihn ohne Kontrolle im Adressbuch abgelegt hatte), das hat hier zu einem leeren Adressbuch geführt (was vorher voll war). Die VCard-Datei (den Pfad bekommt ihr über den "Einrichten"-Dialog der Resource) per Hand bearbeiten. Die Syntax sollte klar sein.

----------

## astaecker

Puh, hier wird ja so einiges durcheinander gewürfelt. So z.B. speichert Akonadi keine Kontakte. Es ist ein Cache, über den Programme auf PIM Daten zugreifen können.

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Aber anscheinend gibt es in KDE mehrere wortwörtliche "Default Address Book"s. Eins hatte ich jetzt unter Kontact->Kontakte, da wurden mir auch alle Kontakte angezeigt. In KMail fehlten sie allerdings.

 

Damit KMail auf die Kontakte im Adressbuch zugreifen kann, muss in der Standard KDE-Ressource (Systemeinstellungen -> Persönliche Informationen -> KDE-Ressourcen) die Quelle "Persönliche Kontakte" enthalten sein. Die Standard KDE-Ressource sollte seit KDE SC 4.4 eine Akonadi-Ressource sein.

----------

## franzf

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Puh, hier wird ja so einiges durcheinander gewürfelt. So z.B. speichert Akonadi keine Kontakte. Es ist ein Cache, über den Programme auf PIM Daten zugreifen können.

 

Ja, allerdings kann auch da einiges falsch laufen.

Die einzelnen "akonadi-resourcen" greifen dann lesend und schreibend auf die Daten zu. Auch da kann wieder einiges falsch laufen. Wie bei mir mit dem leeren "name"-Feld in der Kontakte-Datei (wahrscheinlich geschuldet durch das Upgrade von kde und kdepim).

----------

## astaecker

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ja, allerdings kann auch da einiges falsch laufen.

 

Auf jeden Fall. Ich musste für KDE PIM 4.6 auch meine alte Konfiguration löschen und die Daten erneut synchronsieren.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also kdepimlibs sind 4.6.0, der ganze andere Rest steht bei 4.4.10. (Nur so nebenbei)

Also das komplette Neuanlegen habe ich auch gemacht, da ich einen neuen Laptop mit KDE-4.6 eingerichtet habe. Erstaunlicherweise funktioniert es nicht, die alten vCards in das neue Verzeichnis zu kopieren, wenn ich sie aber in Kontact über File->Import kopiere klappts. Merkwürdig oder?

Praktischerweise ist ~/.kde4/apps/kmail bei mir ein Symlink auf ein Verzeichnis in einem Truecrypt Container, der mit "Umgezogen" ist. Nachdem ich meine drei Mail-Accounts neu eingerichtet hatte, brauchte ich nur den Inhalt von ~/.kde4/apps/kmail in besagtes Verzeichnis verschieben, den Symlink wieder einrichten, und habe alles wie auf dem alten Rechner in kmail drin. Das Einzige, was ich partout nicht herausfinden konnte war, ob man Filterregeln irgendwie exportieren/importieren kann. Aber naja, irgendwas ist ja immer.  :Wink: 

Mir ist gerade aber eine tolle Neuerung (oder besser: Fix) an der aktuellen Version aufgefallen: Wann immer ich in Kontact mein LDAP-Adressbuch angeklickt hatte, wurde mir genau nichts angezeigt. (Die Vorschläge zur Adressvervollständigung kamen aber trotzdem.) Jetzt wird der Inhalt tatsächlich angezeigt. Wow!

----------

## sprittwicht

Also ich geb's auf. Denke ich hab jetzt alle Kombinationen durch, und ich kriege einfach keine brauchbare Konfiguration auf die Kette, um mehrere Adressbücher sinnvoll zu verwalten. So ein inkonsistenter Driss, ich fass es nicht!

Klar ist: An Akonadi führt kein Weg vorbei, unter Kontact -> Kontakte tauchen bei mir nur Akonadi-Adressbücher auf. Im Prinzip schön, man kann mehrere Adressbücher anlegen, oder ein einziges mit übersichtlichen Unterverzeichnissen bestücken, ABER: Das ist alles für'n Arsch, wenn man dann KMail benutzen will. Dort muss man die Adressbücher erst sichtbar machen, indem man eine Akonadi-KDE-Ressource einrichtet. Diese enthält aber wiederum ALLE Akonadi-Adressbücher und taucht in KMail nur als ein großer unübersichtlicher Klotz auf. Adressbücher, Unterordner, alles nutzlos, in KMail gibt's nur ein einziges Akonadi-Adressbuch, alle Übersicht ist verschwunden.

Der nächste Gag: Unter KDE 3 hatte ich den Adressen eines Adressbuchs Kategorien zugeordnet (Freunde, Familie usw.), die direkt in den VCards gespeichert sind. Importiere ich die alten VCards, tauchen die Kategorien in KMail auf, also könnte man sich theoretisch damit behelfen. Editiert man aber einen Adressbucheintrag, tauchen dort die Kategorien gar nicht auf! Ich kann also weder die alten Kategorien löschen noch bei neuen Adressen welche zuweisen: Das Chaos in KMail wird immer größer.

Und am Ende des Tages weiß ich immer noch nicht, wozu Akonadi jetzt eigentlich einen Datenbankserver braucht?!

Ich will NUR Adressen speichern und diese liegen NUR in einem vcard-dir. Akonadi + KMail = Ich bin kurz davor mir Gnome anzuschauen. Ehrlich, es stinkt mir. Zwei Tage verbrannt und kein Ergebnis!

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also dass man bei Auswählen eines Empfängers die Akonadi-Adressbücher nur gesamt auswählen kann, ist natürlich blöd. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt nie aufgefallen, weil ich aus Gewohnheit immer die automatische Vervollständigung nehme. (Da wird auch das richtige Buch angegeben aus dem die Adrese kommt.)

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, was du mit "in kmail sichtbar machen" meinst. Ich habe meine Adressbücher in Akonadi eingerichtet, und sie waren sofort in Kontact und Kmail zu sehen.

----------

## sprittwicht

Ich musste erst unter KDE-Ressourcen eine Akonadi-Ressource anlegen, die auf das bereits in Akonadi eingerichtete Adressbuch verweist.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ach so! Ja, das hat aber, soweit ich es verstanden habe, mit der KDE-weiten Verfügbarkeit, auch außerhalb Akonadis zu tun. Nicht nur mit kmail alleine. Naja, die ganze Integration (kdepim, akonadi, etc) soll ja auch erst dann richtig vollständig sein, wenn der ganze kdepim-Kram nachgezogen wurde. Sollte eigentlich mit 4.6.0 soweit sein, nun wirds erst mit 4.7.0 geschehen ... man wird sehen.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Update:

also ich habe meine beiden vCards-Verzeichnisse und den LDAP-Zugang nun unter KDE-Ressourcen als "Nur lesen" hinzugefügt, und schon kann ich sie in kmail direkt auswählen, während Kontact mit den Akonadi-Versionen arbeitet. Ein etwas merkwürdiger Work-Around, _aber_ er funktioniert!

----------

## cryptosteve

Dann behalte mal im Auge, ob das auch so bleibt. Ich habe das seinerzeit mit IMAP-Resourcen (Adressbüchern) versucht und es hatte auch geklappt. Nach mehrfachem Neustart fing kmail dann aber plötzlich an, merkwürdig zu reagieren und irgendwann funktionierte es nicht mehr, obwohl die Settings noch genauso waren wie zu dem Zeitpunkt, als es noch ging.

Falls es heute geht ... cool ..  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt, wohin der ganze KDE-4-PIM-Kram führt, und ob sie’s irgendwann nochmal gebacken kriegen. Ich hoff’s ja wirklich schwer … aber irgendwie kommt mir das alles nach wie vor wie eine unorganisierte Großbaustelle vor. Man kann ja noch nichtmal die Kontakte im Adreßbuch nach dem Nachnamen sortiert anzeigen lassen, ohne daß dann auch in E-Mails der Name umgekehrt steht (man belehre mich eines Besseren) … naja, es kann nur besser werden.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich finde auch, dass sich da bislang nicht wirklich viel getan hat. Man schleppt halt auch viele Projekte aus alten Zeiten mit, die heute nicht mehr wirklich Priorität haben. Wobei KDEPIM wirklich fett und für mich auch wichtig wäre, zumal es keine wirklich guten integrierten Lösungen unter Linux gibt.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt, wohin der ganze KDE-4-PIM-Kram führt, und ob sie’s irgendwann nochmal gebacken kriegen. Ich hoff’s ja wirklich schwer … aber irgendwie kommt mir das alles nach wie vor wie eine unorganisierte Großbaustelle vor. Man kann ja noch nichtmal die Kontakte im Adreßbuch nach dem Nachnamen sortiert anzeigen lassen, ohne daß dann auch in E-Mails der Name umgekehrt steht (man belehre mich eines Besseren) … naja, es kann nur besser werden.

 Das problem ist, dass in den Kontakten (vCard lässt grüßen) nun mal nur der Name eingetragen werden kann, es gibt einfach keine Aufteilung Vorname/Nachname. Das ist ziemlich ätzend, da in meinem Adressbuch manchmal "Vorname Nachname", mal "Nachname, Vorname" steht. Deshalb verwende ich auch so gut wie ausschließlich die Autovervollständigung. (Aber ihr solltet mal unseren Vertriebschef fluchen hören (von dem bekomme ich die vCards bei Bedarf), denn in seinem Outlook 2010 siehts natürlich genauso aus.)

Ich finde das blöd, denn wenn man sich einen Kontakt aufmacht, kann man neben dem Namen auf "..." klicken, und haarklein einstellen wie sich der Name zusammensetzt. Nur hat das irgendwie keinerlei Auswirkungen...

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sollte der ganze KDE-Pim-Kram aufgemöbelt werden, um komplett mit Akonadi/Nepomuk/Strigi zu interagieren, und (wenn gewünscht) alles in einer Datenbank zu speichern. Fänd ich toll, denn letztendlich sind vCard-Verzeichnisse durch das angestaubte Format eine echte Spaßbremse.

...allerdings habe ich nun nur meine alten vCard-Verzeichnisse auf den neuen Rechner geschoben... Ich werd mal versuchen das über Nicht-vCard-Verzeichnisse zu lösen. Das sollte eigentlich ja gehen... Wenn ja/nein/keine-Verbesserung/vielleicht, schreib ich Bescheid.

Edit: Okay, vergesst es. Die "Persönlichen Kontakte" sind auch, nach wie vor, ein vCard-Verzeichnis. *gnarf*

Edit 2: Und egal was man sonst versucht, der "vCard-Ordner" scheint wohl das A&O zu sein.

----------

## Randy Andy

@ Yamakuzure,

Die Entwicklung scheint ja wenigstens irgendwie weiterzugehen, denn mittlerweile bietet kmail ja eine vcard-version-3.0 an.

Ich weiss zwar nicht genau was die mehr oder besser kann, zumindest kann man sein(e) Adressbuch/ Adressbücher damit schon mal in eine einzige vcard Datei exportieren / importieren.

An Alle:

Hab mir ja seit meinem letzten Post zu dem Thema reichlich Zeit gelassen, bin aber auch keinen Deut weiter gekommen, sprich ich bekomme seit dem Upgrade von kde4.5 auf 4.6 plötzlich keine Kontakte mehr angezeigt.

Darauf hin habe ich meinen Ordner ~ /.local/share/contacts/ von meinem amd64 System zu meinem x86-Netbook home Directory kopiert, dort ne neu Akonadi-Ressource erzeugt, und schwupps, waren Alle Kontakte dort (wo ich sie nicht brauche)   :Crying or Very sad: 

Da bin ich dann dem Tipp von Franz gefolgt, und habe alle Kontakte ohne Namen ergänzt, oder gelöscht. Dann hab ich das Adressbuch in 3 verschiedenen Dateiformate exportiert, und versucht auf meinem amd64 System zu importieren - leider ohne Erfolg.

Tausendundsieben anderer Variationen meine Kontakte hier wieder sichtbar zu machen haben nicht geklappt - Akonadi läuft fehlerfrei laut Protokoll, trotzdem geht's nicht.

Hab auch mal ein frisches User-Profil erzeugt - nada.

Auch mal das home vom Netbook auf dem amd64-Desktop kopiert - niente.

Echt frustrierend mittlerweile, besonders wo ich das seit 4.5x schon zuverlässig am laufen hatte.

Habt ihr diese unlösbaren Probleme vielleicht auch nur auf den amd64 (x86_64) Systemen?

Ich red jetzt nicht von den pille-palle Problemchen die an einem Akonadi-Fehler liegen.

Gibt's den Zusammenhang, was sagt die Statistik - bitte mal durchzählen - Eins...

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Bei mir funktionierts einwandfrei. Aber: Man darf, auf gar keinen Fall, vCards einfach in einem Kontaktordner (auf der Festplatte) erstellen oder hineinkopieren. Warum das nicht funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Es sind ja schließlich einfach nur vCards. Importieren (per Kontact) und Verschieben zwischen den Adressbüchern funktioniert bei mir.

Ein detail fällt mir gerade auf: Meine Adressbücher sind Unterordner in ~/Mail. Ich habe nichts in ~/.local/share drin. Vielleichts liegts daran? (Ich weiß, das ist nun wirklich völlig ins Blaue geraten, aber das muss bei dir doch auch machbar sein!)

@cryptohappen : Nach mehreren Neustarts, (Rechner ca 5, Akonadi ca. 30) funktioniert der "Workaround" immernoch einwandfrei.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @cryptohappen : Nach mehreren Neustarts, (Rechner ca 5, Akonadi ca. 30) funktioniert der "Workaround" immernoch einwandfrei.

 

Interessant .. sollte sich die Situation mit KDE4 tatsächlich gebessert haben? Wird wohl Zeit mal wieder einen Blick auf KDEPIM zu werfen.

----------

## Randy Andy

Also bei mir geht da garnix.

Egal ob ich ein neues Adressbuch anlege, basierend auf einer vcard Datei, oder Ordner, oder Akonadi-Ressource.

Ich kann noch nicht mal einen einzigen Eintrag in einem Jungfäulichen Adressbuch anlegen, der mir dann gezeigt würde.

Akonadi zeigt mir zeitgleich keine aktuellen Fehler an.

...Probiere gerade was neues....

Bis später, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Einige Zeit später...

Also, hab jetzt mal das ganze Akonadi-Geraffel auf meinem system gelöscht, nicht nur im home, sondern vom system.

Dann hab ich alle kdepim-Pakete mal neu gebaut, und dann nochmal angefangen ein neues Akonadi-Adressbuch anzulegen.

Das hab ich dann tatsächlich hinbekommen, und konnte erstmalig eine Test-Eintrag ala Max Mustermann erzeugen, der mir dann auch mal angezeigt wird - immerhin, schonmal ein kleiner Fortschritt.

Wenn ich aber jetzt versuche, meine früher exportierten Adressbücher hier zu importieren, dann klappt das nicht (auch nicht nach 'ner halben Stunde Wartezeit),

und Max-Mustermann wird darauf hin auch nicht länger angezeigt.

Erst nach einem erneuten Abgleich des bestehenden Adressbuchs über die Untermenüs der Properties, gelingt es mir Max Mustermann wieder zum Anzeigen zu bringen.

Ich hab die Idee, dass es vielleicht mit ungültigen Einträgen in dem zu importierenden Adressbuch zu tun haben könnte.

Deshalb werde ich (wenn wieder Zeit für so trockene administrative Aufgaben) als nächstes mal versuchen das zu bereinigen, und dann wiederholen.

Leere Namenseinträge habe ich aber definitiv jetzt schon nicht mehr (Tipp von Josef).

Ganz schön nervig (schon fast Zwei Wochen ohne Kontakte), mal sehen wie' weiter geht...

Grooß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

So Leute,

ich hab's hinbekommen, aber fragt mich jetzt nicht wie...

Importieren ließen sich die Kontakte jedenfalls nicht erfolgreich, auch nach starker Bereinigung per editor nicht.

Hab dann letztlich einfach eine neue Akonadi-Ressource(Adressbuch) hinzugefügt, und den Pfad auf ein altes Backup meines /Backup-Platte/home/andy/.local/share/contacts/ zeigen lassen, und schwupps, waren sie im Adressbuch zu sehen, dann alle kopiert, und in mein Standard-Akonadi-Adressbuch eingefügt, und alles war gut.

Im nachhinein betrachtet hab ich's ja so vorher auch versucht, nur hatte das bei mir wohl alles keinen Zweck, da ja nicht mal ein einzeln angelegter Max Mustermann angezeigt wurde, Ursache seit update auf 4.6 unbekannt. Aber das hätte ich wohl erstmal fixen müssen, bevor irgendwelche Importversuche hätten gelingen können.

Tja, hinterher ist man halt immer klüger, aber leider nicht viel   :Wink: 

Egal, das Ergebnis zählt, doch die universelle Lösung kenn ich leider auch nicht.

Allen Anderen mit Problemen jedenfalls noch viel Erfolg, von meiner Seite.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Hmmm... Mittlerweile glaube ich fest daran, dass die einzig vernünftige Lösung "Abwarten" heißt. Schließlich ist kdepim derzeit nur "gepatcht" um mit dem aktuellen KDE zu arbeiten, die Versionen sind ja (wegen Zeitmangels der kdepim-Entwickler) nicht synchron.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist angekündigt alles bis zu KDE-4.7 auf einem einheitlichen Stand zu haben. Ganz schön happig, ja, aber es sind ja nun Entwickler, die ihre Freizeit opfern. Nunja, wenn es dann klappt, also richtig richtig funktioniert, dann war es am Ende das Warten wohl auch wert.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist angekündigt alles bis zu KDE-4.7 auf einem einheitlichen Stand zu haben.

 

Da sind wir aber gespannt ... ich sehe momentan noch nichtmal so recht, dass man es überhaupt allumfassend funktionierend hinbekommt. Das ist eine ganz schön mächtige Baustelle, die sie da zu stemmen versuchen ...

----------

## Josef.95

Pro-Linux

Neue KDE-PIM-Suite nähert sich der Fertigstellung

Na da kommt doch Hoffnung auf   :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

 *Quote:*   

> Den Entwicklern mangelt es nicht an neuen Ideen. Dabei werden sie vor allem von den neuen Möglichkeiten inspiriert, die die Umstellung der Datenspeicherung auf Akonadi und die Einbeziehung der semantischen Suchmöglichkeiten von Nepomuk bieten. Diese Umstellungen sind auf der einen Seite zwar der Hauptgrund für die Verzögerung der neuen Version von KDE-PIM; sie soll nun aber noch vor KDE SC 4.7 erscheinen.

 

Es bleibt spannend. Nach wie vor etwas störend ist die Tatsache, daß man hier im stable-Zweig immer noch bei KDE SC 4.4.5 rumeiert, obwohl es mittlerweile 4.6.1 gibt – und alles wegen KDEPIM. Und wehe dem, der versucht, die unstable-Version zu benutzen (ich bin zumindest ziemlich auf die Schnauze gefallen bei dem Versuch).

Das beste wird vermutlich wirklich sein, einfach abzuwarten und Tee zu trinken.

----------

